# Alfa proj revolver from cz



## Fernando (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys. Does someone know revolvers ALFA PROJ from Chekoslovakia? I am interested in a .357 model 3530.They seem good guns? I am looking for information before buying one.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Hi guys. Does someone know revolvers ALFA PROJ from Chekoslovakia? I am interested in a .357 model 3530.They seem good guns? I am looking for information before buying one.


this might be a czech gun but it aint a cz.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I looked at their website. These guns seem to be new to the marketplace.
I've never had my hands on one, nor seen one "in the flesh."

Maybe this information will help you:
Back in the old Communist times, the Czechs made extremely well designed automobiles and motorcycles out of terribly inferior materials. (I know that because I rode a Czech-made motorcycle for quite a long time, and I enjoyed driving a couple of different Czech-made cars while visiting the country.)
That tells me that Czech engineering probably can be depended upon, even when a Czech factory's materials-procurement department is severely handicapped.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

@ steve.... the description is jumbled as hell cause of the czech - english translation but it almost looked to read that the cylinder and the forcing cone lock up? like the m1895 nagant? maybe i am reading it wrong?

on the upside it looks as tho their auto pistols are cz75 clones! woot!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never ridden in a Czech car, I have owned and driven a czech motorcycle back in the 70's. It was nice. I do shoot competitively with a Czech made weapon. It appears this company has a very close looking clone to it in their line of auto's. I know nothing of their revolvers, however Tedfromhell is correct, these are not CZ's unless you were using the CZ as an abbreviation for the czech republic as opposed to the gun company. They look to be a nice weapons. I have heard zero of these guys until this post, I would be interested if anyone has any real life experiance with them. I for one would rather have a quality crafted product made from quality material engineered correctly, then a well engineered item made from inferior products. 

RCG

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ted*;
Experienced I am with Czech language English to change, making those special words transparent to my view.
So, what means this is to undertake simply:
"_...The design of cartridge cylinder mounting in tilting console and shock transition control from the console to the frame considers as much as possible maintaining the minimum limits for a long time. Cylinder rotation design takes no compromise in forcing the cylinder turn by exact spacing distance to safely adjust to the barrel leaving no reckon on inertia of the cylinder to finish its turning movement..._"
To make transparent:
"_...The design of the crane and the way the cylinder fits the gun's frame keeps tolerances and clearances from changing for a long time. The hand, pawl, and bolt (or cylinder stop) are arranged to make chamber-to-barrel alignment exact..._"
Is easy, not?

If trouble, remember Czech for beer: _pivo_. Drink much, all comes clear.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

steve.... if you say so! my entire being was scream "NOOOOOO! Not the nagant system again! " i am glad i was wrong..... so the revolvers appear to be smith & wesson knock offs. 

the OP is in uruguay, these may be available there long before the make it to the states


----------

